# God's And Goddess's, Which Pantheon Would win In A Fight?



## Rojack79 (Dec 10, 2015)

I'm doing a huge amount of research for a Mythology Crossover Story that has been stuck in my head for a long time. I'm wandering out of all of the pantheon's (i'll get a list up.) which group of gods would win in a fight? 

Here's a list of the Pantheon's.



Ancient Egyptian deities
Mesopotamian deities
Ancient Greek deities
Norse deities
Hindu deities
Japanese deities


----------



## Red Sonja (Dec 10, 2015)

*shakes head slowly*


----------



## Bishop (Dec 10, 2015)

See:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smite_(video_game)


----------



## Stormcat (Dec 10, 2015)

This is a completely subjective question. Since the worshippers of any given god will automatically claim their god is the "Strongest", it's up to you, the author, to decide who will actually win out in the end.


----------



## Ariel (Dec 10, 2015)

This seems not only irreverent and blasphemous, but impossible to give an answer to.  Stormcat is right; the followers of a particular pantheon will tell you that their pantheon is strongest.

I suggest you read American Gods by Neil Gaiman. The way he handled different pantheons (even if they weren't fighting each other) was interesting.


----------



## ppsage (Dec 10, 2015)

Depends on where the battle is. I always root for the local, pre-pantheonistic deities. The chthonic denizens who are the blood of the earth. In the end, the Old Ones always beat the human-imagined gods, in their own back yard.


----------



## kilroy214 (Dec 10, 2015)

The Lovecraft-ian Old Ones would totally beat all those pantheons. Just saying.


----------



## Rojack79 (Dec 10, 2015)

kilroy214 said:


> The Lovecraft-ian Old Ones would totally beat all those pantheons. Just saying.


Who are they?


----------



## Ariel (Dec 10, 2015)

Ph'nglui mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn.

_In his house at R'lyeh dead Cthulhu waits dreaming._

H. P. Lovecraft's "The Call of Cthulhu."

The Elder Gods are nightmares beyond thought and sanity.  At the end of the world Cthulhu shall wake from the sea and all who behold him shall perish in fire and flood.


----------



## Rojack79 (Dec 10, 2015)

amsawtell said:


> Ph'nglui mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn.
> 
> _In his house at R'lyeh dead Cthulhu waits dreaming._
> 
> ...


Oh ok. There the original Eldritch Abomination's. Ya i had plan on putting some of those guy's in my book. But i will have to do some more research for those guy's.


----------



## Rojack79 (Dec 10, 2015)

However i cant see how the Elder god's would win the fight. Only because in several source's that I've found the elder god's could be defeated, granted the persons sanity afterwords was in the dumps and they ended up in a mental hospital and some of them eventually ended up committing suicide.


----------



## Ariel (Dec 10, 2015)

That's a win?


----------



## Rojack79 (Dec 11, 2015)

Well no. But the people who encounter these creature's are usually "normal" everyday people, not god's and goddess's with practically limitless magical power. So i think that if the god's and the eldritch being's were to square off the god's would be able to put up a good fight and hopefully not go insane from the encounter.


----------

